# Has anyone published on Kindle/Amazon?



## Robdemanc (Jan 31, 2014)

I have been advised to publish a novel on Amazon and allow a free download of about 40 pages and then charge for the rest. The person advising me is a reader not a writer so I assume they have not published anything.

Has anyone done anything like this? Is it easy to publish a work on Amazon?


----------



## movieman (Jan 31, 2014)

Assuming you're talking about e-books: Yes, and yes. And don't forget to do a paperback (e.g. using Createspace, another Amazon company) too.

The only complexity is that you need to get a US tax ID to avoid paying 30% tax. I have to sort that out myself so Amazon can pay me this year.

Edit: BTW, Amazon don't let you pick the sample size, it always seems to be about 10% of the book. I'm told you can email them and ask them to increase it for a particular book, but haven't tried it myself.


----------



## Robdemanc (Jan 31, 2014)

I am English so I don't think I'd get a US tax ID would I?


----------



## movieman (Jan 31, 2014)

Robdemanc said:


> I am English so I don't think I'd get a US tax ID would I?



Sadly, yes, we do, and that's the problem. If you don't give them an ID that says you're not American, Amazon has to collect 30% tax and send it to the IRS.

At least, that's the case for amazon.com, which is where most of us sell the most books.


----------



## Robdemanc (Jan 31, 2014)

Ok. What kind of ID do they need? My NI number from the UK?


----------



## movieman (Jan 31, 2014)

Robdemanc said:


> Ok. What kind of ID do they need? My NI number from the UK?



No, you have to get an ID from the IRS. You used to be able to just go to the American Embassy in London, but I believe they stopped that, or made it much harder, in the last few years. You can get an employer ID by phone, but you may need to register as a business to legally do so.


----------



## Schrody (Jan 31, 2014)

movieman said:


> Sadly, yes, we do, and that's the problem. If you don't give them an ID that says you're not American, Amazon has to collect 30% tax and send it to the IRS.
> 
> At least, that's the case for amazon.com, which is where most of us sell the most books.



So what, they need to have a copy of your ID to see you're not an US citizen? Or that you are?


----------



## movieman (Jan 31, 2014)

Schrody said:


> So what, they need to have a copy of your ID to see you're not an US citizen? Or that you are?



You have to prove you're not, or amazon.com will send 30% of your money to the IRS when they pay you.


----------



## Shari Sakurai (Jan 31, 2014)

I've just published my first novel on amazon and getting a US Tax ID was a nightmare. After months of going round in circles with them I obtained an Employer Identification Number instead which is a similar thing except that you have to have a company or be registered as self employed. I registered as self employed and have a trading name. I then called up the IRS (be warned I spent an hour and a half on hold so had a £20 phone bill!) and they issued the number over the phone.


----------



## Schrody (Jan 31, 2014)

movieman said:


> You have to prove you're not, or amazon.com will send 30% of your money to the IRS when they pay you.



How can I prove it? I'm not sure, but maybe my country and US have the "no double tax" agreement- it means if you pay tax in one country, you don't have to in the other. I need to check it out. 



Shari Sakurai said:


> I've just published my first novel on amazon and getting a US Tax ID was a nightmare. After months of going round in circles with them I obtained an Employer Identification Number instead which is a similar thing except that you have to have a company or be registered as self employed. I registered as self employed and have a trading name. I then called up the IRS (be warned I spent an hour and a half on hold so had a £20 phone bill!) and they issued the number over the phone.



So, how could I get that ID? Someone said Embassy won't help you, and I don't have a company (but my friend does, can I do something about that?), and I don't tend to register myself as a self employed.


----------



## Schrody (Jan 31, 2014)

Here is all nicely explained


----------



## Robdemanc (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks Schrody I downloaded the form w-7.


----------



## Schrody (Feb 1, 2014)

Robdemanc said:


> Thanks Schrody I downloaded the form w-7.



Read this too, it might be helpful - IRS


----------



## Tatham (Feb 1, 2014)

Or you could apply for an EIN. Which is much easier and done pretty much over the phone. This is only for people who have a business. But not to worry! You are selling a product, therefore you are indeed a business. I'm going to work on getting one if my sales improve over time. So far I'm not bothering, given I've only sold three copes of my book over the course of a week since its release. http://catherineryanhoward.com/2012/02/24/non-us-self-publisher-tax-issues-dont-need-to-be-taxing/ Hope this will help


----------



## Shari Sakurai (Feb 1, 2014)

You have to call the IRS in Philadelphia to get the EIN. I'm not sure if you could use your friend's company or not, you'd need to check. You can complete a CWF1 form on HMRC online to register as self-employed for the purpose of self-publishing ebooks. You can also register for a Small Earnings Exemption Certificate or the HMRC will seek Class 2 National Insurance contributions. This is the easiest way of doing it I'm afraid.


----------



## David Gordon Burke (Feb 4, 2014)

Tatham said:


> http://catherineryanhoward.com/2012/02/24/non-us-self-publisher-tax-issues-dont-need-to-be-taxing/



This is all the info anyone needs. EIN number. Works for Amazon etc. and Smashwords.  Follow the instructions to the letter.  Expect them to ask some weird questions.  Have your taxation number for your home country on hand.  Make sure you keep a record of what you tell them since that info must then go to Amazon who then sends it back to the IRS.  If the info doesn't jibe, you get rejected.  

David Gordon Burke


----------

